# Tort tongue and butt pictures! [[Picture heavy!]]



## sammi (Jan 16, 2010)

So I have collected a few new pictures of Ernie over the past couple of days. One day he was playing "hide and seek", the other night he fell asleep in his water dish, and I got some tongue pictures during breakfast the other morning! =] Enjoy!
*
Can you find Ernie?*





*
Aww he's sleeping! =]*





*Good morning sleepyhead!*





*ZzzzZzz..*









*Waking up the next morning..*





*BREAKFAST!!*















*I'm saving this little piece for later..*


----------



## BethyB1022 (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol, those are so cute Sammi! I can't believe he took a little nap in his water bowl. I also enjoyed the saving this for later photo, mine does that all the time  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Isa (Jan 16, 2010)

Ernie is adorable  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## terryo (Jan 16, 2010)

Ernie is so cute and you pictures were great. I love pictures. Soon Ernie will be bigger than his water dish. lol


----------



## Candy (Jan 16, 2010)

Ernie looks like a very big boy. How cute are the pictures of him in his water dish? Adorable.


----------



## Traveller (Jan 17, 2010)

Ernie is very cute.
Looking very happy in his home.
Good job, thanks for sharing.
Cheers


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jan 17, 2010)

those are great!!! love the waterdish!!! we love rt bumb and tongue!!! they make the best and cutest pictures. earnie is just precious


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 17, 2010)

I like how he has fat rolls on his hind legs(napping in water photos )


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 18, 2010)

Tortoise tongue and butt pics are my favorite  Ernie is adorable!!


----------



## sammi (Jan 18, 2010)

dreadyA said:


> I like how he has fat rolls on his hind legs(napping in water photos )



I read this and was quite immediate offended and said to my boyfriend, "Ernie does NOT have fat rolls!" Then I scrolled up and saw the picture you were referring to. I guess he does  When he's on the move though, you would never know.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 18, 2010)

Cute little chubby guy ^_^


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 19, 2010)

where's the Mazuri i sent you? thought that was going to be in his breakfast....


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 19, 2010)

My favorite is the one of him napping in the middle of his Hide-and-Seek game. 

Yet another set of examples of the Tortoises Have Personalities. We see them all the time on this forum!


----------



## vickyb (Jan 20, 2010)

HA HA Extremely cute pics. I like the one where he is flopped in the dish with his front legs hanging off the side.


----------

